# Attn: TheMadBard



## Pale (Jan 17, 2002)

Just wanted to let you know that I'm also using your Avatar for Athanon nostalgia and for old-time's sake. (until I find one that I like even more... or modify this one) 

I know that you won't mind too much, but I thought that it would be nice to let you know. 

[toast]
*To the 'Glory Days'!* 
[/toast]


----------



## Pale (Jan 17, 2002)

Alright, I tweaked it. What do ya think?


----------



## Darkness (Jan 17, 2002)

What's Athanon?


----------



## Pale (Jan 17, 2002)

An old and glorious set of message boards owned and operated by TheMadBard which fell due to the ugliness of some posters who let on-line feuds bleed into their real lives and internecine wars among those who were trusted to run the place (OK, internecine wars between 3 to 4 of the 8 or so admins).

Which is a shame, because I really loved the place.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2002)

So did I, Pale.  So did I.

I like the blue fish.  I don't think that I ever did run it in blue.

<joins in on Pale's toast>


----------



## Pale (Jan 18, 2002)

Glad ya like it, TMB.


----------

